# Countertop Spacers



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi!
Welcome to "DIY"!
Most of the countertops from the "Big Box" stores may not have spacers.
Tops from a shop usually do.
We usually add spacers (as you mention - clearance for the drawers).
For the spacers we would use 1 X 2's or 3/4" plywood strips.
This is a holiday weekend, so a lot of the "Pros" may not be here.
Wait and see who else has something to say.
I've done a lot of cabinets/countertops - still don't know if I consider
myself a "Pro"! 

rossfingal

(I just looked and one of the "Mods" is here, he has extensive knowledge/experience with
interior work; and can give you a definitive answer)


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

I mount the spacersaround the entire perimeter of the cabinet setup as well as all the cabinet sides. You want the counter to have continuous support or it will sag in the areas without the support.
How thick the spacers are depends on how high the cabinet drawers sit. You might need thicker spacers with a frameless cabinet then a traditional face frame unit.
Before you install the cabinet, seal the bottom edge with a clear poly so water doesn't get into the substrate. Two areas particularly susceptible are by the sink and dishwasher. Apply 2-3 coats.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Since there is 5/8 inch lip just add 1/2 inch to all edges of the cabinets and you will have an 1/8 inch lip which for sure shouldn't interfere with anything, there really isn't a set rule for spacers unless it is a commercial job then it better be dead on specs. The deciding factor for me would be how much clearance will there be for the dishwasher to slide in and how much space above it even with the adjusters, also the amount of space above the drawer fronts.


----------

